# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Forum Time Warp

## Kevin#

The time showing on all my posts is incorrect. They are 1 hour behind. 
Presumably a legacy of clocks being advanced in March.
Not a big issue (especially when compared to member connection issues), but it would be nice if forum time matched my watch :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

Go to Settings, General Settings and then scroll down and see if your settings are correct.  Here is a picture of mine.  Since i live in the Mountain Time Zone of the US, I have indicated same and my PC clock matches the forum.

Capture.PNG

----------


## Kevin#

I was on the London GMT setting, and now reset it to Belgium setting.This post is a test of what happens


EDIT
I am now happily living with correct time, even if I have to pretend I am living in Begium!

Thanks @alansidman

----------


## shg

Did you try GMT with DST Correction Option:  _Automatically detect DST settings_?

----------


## Kevin#

thanks @shg

EDIT
Strange that did not work. 
Ah well, nothing wrong with being on Belgian time, they have as many hours as the rest of us!

----------


## shg

That's OK, because _the tech team is on it_!

----------


## alansidman

> the tech team is on it!



 :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

yeah.

----------

